# An Experiment: One Slingshot for a Month



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jaybird used to say "Beware the man who only has one slingshot, he's likley _very _good with it!". Well I have alot of slingshots and I'm boderline very good with a couple of them but I invariably end up using another one for a week and then I can't shoot the first one anymore.
Inspired by dgui's "settling on one slingshot" post I've decided I'm going to use only one slingshot for the next month and keep track of my accuracy and comfort with that one to see how much difference it really makes. I'd like others to take the plunge with me, just because results are always more telling when more subjects are involved. Honor system only, of course but I'd like to see other people pick out their favorite frame or one that they want to shoot better and stick with that one alone for a month. Weekly (or whenever-ly) results can be posted here. Hits on a hanging can? Points on a target? Whatever everybody thinks would be best.
I'll be using my Dankung General II (I don't have a picture of it yet) because I love shooting it but could be better using it and because it's my easiest sling to take along and I do much of my shooting away from home. I'm really curious if I can become proficient with this one over the next month. I'll be using 2040 tubes and either 1/2" steel or 3/8" hexnuts, whichever is handy.
Who's with me? Tell us which sling you'll be using and your history with it.
Should be interesting!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in. I'll be shooting the black palm thunder with 1842 bands. Probably need a baseline measurement and weekly improvements (hopefully). This slingshot is already the slingshot I shoot most because it is small enough to keep in my pocket. I "sense" that shooting only one will help. I tend to shoot the bpt when I'm away from the house and others when I'm home. Seems like the others are easier to shoot but when I'm "on" with the bpt I can be as good with it as any but like you I tend to "lose it" after shooting other slingshots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> I'm in. I'll be shooting the black palm thunder with 1842 bands. Probably need a baseline measurement and weekly improvements (hopefully). This slingshot is already the slingshot I shoot most because it is small enough to keep in my pocket. I "sense" that shooting only one will help. I tend to shoot the bpt when I'm away from the house and others when I'm home. Seems like the others are easier to shoot but when I'm "on" with the bpt I can be as good with it as any but like you I tend to "lose it" after shooting other slingshots.


The Black Palm Thunder is such an excellent choice, I love mine but with only one tube per side. I would be in but you would find me Cheating when posting videos of experimental stuff. But I will at some point. I will be watching this.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE FUN!








Only wish I could play. 
But honestly, I don't see that happening at THIS point in My new slingshot hobby! 
Nope, NOT a CHANCE!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah ultra, I know what you mean. I've been sort of trying to do this on my own but it's hard! I'll do it for "science" though







.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ultraman said:


> THIS SOUNDS LIKE FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's kind of hard t o do with them all encased in glass









M_J do you mean I can't touch ANY other sliingshot? I for the most part use only one slingshot, but on the occasion I have one session with a different one. I don't THINK its enough to effect the 'cause'

Let me know, I will try to document it via video as well

LGD


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> THIS SOUNDS LIKE FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's kind of hard t o do with them all encased in glass









LGD
[/quote]

Oh come on now. ONLY _*







ANNABELLE *_is encased in glass! Climate Controlled glass case with an alarm!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great idea, MJ.

What Jaybird said makes sense, right?

Slingshots are great fun. So we find ourselves using all the different ones that we really like.

But what if we were limited, by circumstance or self-imposition, to just one frame and one band set-up?

I mean, the logic is there in theory. Now let's see if it is true in real-world application.

I read that you were going with 1/2-inch steel and were sorry you traded some away.

I also once raised a young family and know how tight the dollars can be sometimes. And dad is always putting everyone else first, and that's the way it is supposed to be.

PM me your mailing address. I'll call Royal Steel ball tomorrow and buy some 1/2-inch ammo to be delivered to you for use in your experiment.

I think we'll all be interested to hear your results.

WD40


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

When do we start? I am in! Now I have to decide which one to use!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

MJ, I have reconsidered and count me in. Kept thinking on this: Jaybird used to say "Beware the man who only has one slingshot, he's likley _very _good with it!" JBird knew something or he would not have said it. I My choice will be my first PFS Cutout and this is what I will use for one month and nothing else. We shall see if sticking with one slingshot makes for improvement. My shooting with all of the different slingshots and other variations might be putting me all over the place and may be preventing me from being a solid shooter. I'm looking to improve.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in. I just bought a new Dankung romantic cup. So I guess a month isn't bad to try it.

I'll use double squares with a loop system (4 strands) with the same new cut pouch by myself (hope the pouch holds with the new bands set each time).

To make this more interesting, I don't shoot intuitive! I've tried but I'm totally clueless what I'm hitting!?!?!?

Ammo for inside: rubber eraser, a set of 10 self made cut at different size to reflect rock shooting(different weight)

Outside Ammo: Mainly rocks but sometimess marbles.

That should be fun!

LOL


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm all in, might cut some new 1/2 inch or 5/8 flatbands. Marbles and 5/16 steel shoot the same for me so either one will do.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll try to pick up intuitive shooting for a month. Don't know if it would be possible.... I'll try to shoot only intuitive, it's about time to give it a go.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> I'll try to pick up intuitive shooting for a month. Don't know if it would be possible.... I'll try to shoot only intuitive, it's about time to give it a go.


That is Super! Will we be seeing some video?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't own a camera. I've only got one on my phone. If I succeed to hit something consistant, I'll try to get a vid.

Realistically, how long can someone learn intuitive? I'm asking myself if one month isn't too short?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> I don't own a camera. I've only got one on my phone. If I succeed to hit something consistant, I'll try to get a vid.
> 
> Realistically, how long can someone learn intuitive? I'm asking myself if one month isn't too short?


A few hours should do it, point and shoot and your brain will do the correcting. Start with soda cans at 5 foot distances and if you can hit that with point and shoot 10 times no miss then move the can just a bit further away and then it will be happening at 20 and 30 feet and then you will be shooting on auto pilot. When you are aware of calculating the shot in is no longer intuitive. There can be no doubt you will pick this up very quickly. Just one more thing. Pay no attention to your slingshot or bands, you should only be seeing your target and not the slingshot at all. When I am shooting I only see the target and nothing else. This works.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pointers. I'll definetly try it as we start.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow guys! I just got back online and am very happy this is stirring up some interest!
I was planning on doing my first "accuracy diary" video tomorrow or Thursday and keeping up with it weekly. I would encourage anyone with a camera to do the same. I was planning on doing one take (probably after some off-camera warm up







) and let the chips fall where they may. I hadn't decided fpr sure what I was going to shoot at but it will probably end up being an 8oz steel can as that's the only size steel can I have handy and shooting aluminum cans with 1/2" steel is an execrise in futility. The can is all but gone in about three hits!
Ultraman-- I understand, man! I am much the same way. Believe me, I'm not selling or burning the rest of my collection, just trying to see what difference a month's exclusitivity might make. I don't think I've ever gone a full week shooting one alone since I got my second slingshot.

WD-40-- That is _really, really _generous of you. I'll be in touch but I'm not sure I'm deserving of such an amazing offer.

dgui-- It seems like you never miss as it is! Will you be trying something especially challenging or doing a type of shooting you don't normally do? I'm really glad you're going to be a part of this and am interested to hear the improvement goals of such a great shooter.

LGD-- That was the idea, one and one alone for a month. Really try to get in tune with it and see what happens. I've de-banded my others for now to make it less tempting to cheat. Like putting the credit card in the block of ice







.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I guess I will use the fs1 for a month and count the vid I posted today as the first entry. I also want to see if the tubes last an entire month of shooting non stop.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Well I guess I will use the fs1 for a month and count the vid I posted today as the first entry. I also want to see if the tubes last an entire month of shooting non stop.


I like it!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OK, MJ sounds good

I am not sure,as of yet, what my set up will be i.e. ss,band,ammo or exactly when I will start, but here is my plan

Set a starting distance, shooting at a gong
Each session will be the same length, most likely 20ish min (should keep appro total time shooting as record as well since some might shoot for hours,and others not so much)
Record 10shots at a target (video)

Do this each day (hopefully) for a month or 30 sessions (in case I miss a day)

This should be a good running journal for me, and hopefully help the "cause"

Sounds fun, and helpful

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have heard in the past esspecially in my youth that when some fellows pop off about how great they are and then someone else will say "put your money where your mouth is" and of couse this was to test them or to see if they are all what they claim themselves to be you know like those who must promote themselves through self aggrandizement. Well it is so refreshing to see to experience to know to be in the presents of true character real generosity. So you have those who are imitators and then you have the real deal. WD, your the real deal, your sincerity and generosity cannot be questioned, you certainly have my respect.

dgui


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well since the Chalice crossed my path I haven't shot any other slingshot much. I've made three of them and have a different setup for each one. I have no problem shooting only one slingshot for a month. I'm not that great of a shot but I feel shoot only one has been helping. At least for me. Don't know if there will be a video I've been working a lot lately. I have been shooting marble's and rock's the most.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It was only when I exclusively used my Hogan's Pocket-Poacher, that my shooting gained a good standard; at the moment I'm having loads of fun making new designs, so I won't be in. Interested though. I'll tell you a bit about how restriction has helped me in other sports. If you don't know, I also like solving Rubik's cubes, and there are larger ones as well as smaller; for the first year or so, I was having fun learning all about them, and I bought loads of sizes and learnt basic techniques. When I wanted to get faster though, I had to learn a new technique, and I realized that restriction was the best way to get through the gubbins, that comes with being a begginner. It not only made my times a lot faster on the normal cube, but the techniques I learnt translated to other sizes, and my speed increased there too. Exactly the same thing happened with catapults, so I'm very interested in the outcomes; make sure you document everything, ey?


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Well I am in.I have been looking for a reason to shoot one slingshot and this is it. I think I will improve alot shooting just one set up. I expect something breaking.. pouch, bands, connections, but I will use the same band sets to repace broken gear.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, here's my first entry.
Findings? As I say in the vid, my accuracy runs hot and cold with this particular slingshot. When it's on (like yesterday) it's really on and when it's not (like today) it's really not. But that helps my "experiment" because normally if I go cold with a slingshot I say "well screw it" and pick up another one but now I'm going to keep shooting it because I know I can and I think more practice will lessen the number of "cold" days. 
I kind of meant to show off my new form since I posted about it in the "Shooting Tips" section but managed to pretty much edit myself out of the video. Oh well, plenty of time for that.
Who's next?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you post the URL of the vid? I can't view video which are embedded on my mobile phone.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am in!

I will be shooting the "Axiom" from henceforth!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

MJ, your off to a running start, not bad shooting at all.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Can you post the URL of the vid? I can't view video which are embedded on my mobile phone.


Here you go Jack

link

I will try to get started in the next couple of days,, I am still warming up


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

TA Lgd


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Well here is my first practice session installment. Will take the time to lay down good form before venturing out to a further distance. This give opportunity to un learn poor shooting habbits. My shooting is for now slow and deliberate then if I improve things will speed up to normal such as see it and hit it which is complete intuitive shooting. That is how it should be with no hesitation but for now a careful persuit of perfection is more desirable. 

Thanks to MJ, what a great Idea.
dgui


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than that Darrel! Was there some kind of hawk fight going on in your yard? I don't think I'd be able to concentrate with all that noise going on!








I'm beginning to think I picked the wrong slingshot. My very favorite band set-up has been fixed Chinese tubes (you know...MJ tubes) for quite a while and it's because I don't care for looped tubes. I shot quite a bit tonight and the accuracy was pretty wild for no good reason. Like miss after miss at 15'. I'm no Bill Hays but I should pretty darn well be able to hit a can on the ground at 15' any time I want and I usually can. I know there are guys that shoot Dankungs very well but it really sucked spraying shots all over the place when I would have been hitting them with literally any other slingshot I own.
I might have to take a mulligan on this one ("mulligan"= free do over in golf-speak) and at least use a shooter that I can manage and use my style of tubes on and enjoy shooting for a month. We'll see. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, I've decided...
After a false start with the Dankung I'm going to shoot my Chalice for the month. Most of the same reasoning still applies: I shot it a bunch, it was even my ECST slingshot but then I put it down and haven't shot that well with it since I tweaked my form after the tournament. Well now I've changed the form again and really like this slingshot so I'm going to take a month and see if I can get my mojo back with it.
Sorry about the waffling, may the slingshot gods strike me down if I switch again







. It just wasn't going to work with the other one.
New "first" video tomorrow!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> Doesn't get any better than that Darrel! Was there some kind of hawk fight going on in your yard? I don't think I'd be able to concentrate with all that noise going on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes after a rain the birds are very vocal I guess they get happy when its wet. And you may have heard Tiny popping off because I was outside and he did not want me there. Looped tubes Suck Wind! That is why My Black Palm Thuner has one tube per fork. But, there is a way to insure consistancy with looped tubes and for me it is pulling the tubes once or twice before the shooting pull I guess this sets the tubes before the shot. By all means keep choosing till you settle into the one that is right for the month, the one that fits your hand the best. This is why I picked my very first PFS CutOut.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> Ok, I've decided...
> After a false start with the Dankung I'm going to shoot my Chalice for the month. Most of the same reasoning still applies: I shot it a bunch, it was even my ECST slingshot but then I put it down and haven't shot that well with it since I tweaked my form after the tournament. Well now I've changed the form again and really like this slingshot so I'm going to take a month and see if I can get my mojo back with it.
> Sorry about the waffling, may the slingshot gods strike me down if I switch again
> 
> ...


We are in a constant state of Waffle, we go from one slingshot to another and then another and that is all I see for the duration of being on this forum we are chasing slingshots to finally find that one that we love to use. But when you do find it then isnt it logica to stick with it and then get perfected with it. Is 5 slingshots enough is 30 too many, who knows. It is my intention to stick with one good designe that fits the hand and if it fits the hand then it will serve you in all your shooting endeavors. The one you have chosen for now is a solid design, this is a good time to find the one that works best for you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I did decide to go with the Chalice and I'm happy with the decision. It's not my best shooter (yet) but I can control it and I shoot passibly well with it already.
Hope you like the video, I had my camera on the wrong setting and it took for-freaking-ever to upload!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Chalice is a Solid Shooter. Now you have something to work with. Good shooting, good video. You ought to have some Rats in the Korn Field to practice on or some cane snakes anyways.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> The Chalice is a Solid Shooter. Now you have something to work with. Good shooting, good video. You ought to have some Rats in the Korn Field to practice on or some cane snakes anyways.


Only field mice so far as I can tell and they're small enough to slip through the grass.
I don't kill for sport but would make an exception for mice. In the winter they get in the garage and the house and make a mess of things!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That intuitive thing is hard to learn! I tried, I cannot still yet get use to forget about the fork! I shot indoors about 100 rounds, I tried different ways to hold the slingshot but always trying to aim!?!?

Distance 15ft trying to hit a pop can. I did hit it once every 12 shots with lots of misses, the stray shot are wide! I'm new to this loop method and the way the Dankung is set up doesn't make it feel easy to hold it a way where the pinky finger is not in the hole!

Having shot mostly naturals since I got back a few months ago, before I did a fair bit with wristbrace, that was 10yrs ago.

Will continue in the morning to see if I can do better with single bands per sides.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, this is what I signed up for...
Had a rough day and evening shooting. Would hit 5 in a row from various distances and then miss four or five. Chalice is far from automatic for me like my SEAL and even the Hammermil are. That's the point though, try to improve through focusing on one slingshot. 
In my defense, it was the hottest day in 15 years here. Maybe that makes a difference? The reason I chose the Chalice over the SEAL is that the Seal is big and slippery and when my hands are sweating I can't keep a proper grip on it







.
How's everybody else doing?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> Well, this is what I signed up for...
> Had a rough day and evening shooting. Would hit 5 in a row from various distances and then miss four or five. Chalice is far from automatic for me like my SEAL and even the Hammermil are. That's the point though, try to improve through focusing on one slingshot.
> In my defense, it was the hottest day in 15 years here. Maybe that makes a difference? The reason I chose the Chalice over the SEAL is that the Seal is big and slippery and when my hands are sweating I can't keep a proper grip on it
> 
> ...


Rain and everything is mush so today for shooting was shot. If possible 2 sessions should be up on friday. In my opinion a smaller slingshot gets you there better but you gotta have a good gripp. It is indeed super hot no make that swelting. If your sweating and gettin the pouch wet it does something to the release, I have to watch that when I am shooting. My plan will be to make a good session on the morrow and take my time to improve my form and if I do 12 cans I want 12 hits but still close 23 feet the 33 feet distance will be for last. Today sucked, all day it sucked.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's right, guys. One slingshot for a month.

Stick with what you've chosen. The experiment is to see if you improve while only using one frame, over and over and over.

Lots of us think you will. It only makes sense.

In fact, it's good, MJ, that you are shooting with something other than your best frame. That way, the improvement will be more readily noticed.

Now remember what Jaybird said. "The man who only has one frame."

And even though Rufus probably shot multiple frames over the years, it seems they were all made the same way, same band attachment, at least from what I've gathered from the videos.

Rufus' nephew, in the video where he shows his various frames, seems really proud of one particular fork, and says Rufus must have carried this one for years; notice the way the oil on his hand has turned it more dark than the others.

So we are only talking 30 days here guys. Keep it up. We are all interested in seeing the results.

WD40

PS: If possible, keep posting your updates on this thread. It will be easier to find and keep track of.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

wd40 said:


> That's right, guys. One slingshot for a month.
> 
> Stick with what you've chosen. The experiment is to see if you improve while only using one frame, over and over and over.
> 
> ...


Good points. Looks like it will be a good day today so should have one up this morning after my chores.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be back at it today for sure!


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

dgui said:


> ... If your sweating and gettin the pouch wet it does something to the release, I have to watch that when I am shooting. ...


I've had that problem as well. By putting a bit of talcum powder om the pouch I got my aim back.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Yea this sounds like a plan. I have to decide on which one. LOL


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Peresh said:


> Yea this sounds like a plan. I have to decide on which one. LOL


It's tough, for sure!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Shot 60 rocks today 5 lots of 12. Single bands each sides, a bit better. I'm still trying at 15 feet, about 2 hits every dozen. Is it me or the pouch alignment doesn't work for me, I'll align the fork tomorrow and forget the pouch. I'll get there!

BTW, my mind didn't try to aim today.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Second video, horrible picture quality. I guess I'll have to go back to my other camera since I can't even tell what's going on in this video. 
Getting better, feeling more comfortable with the Chalice, figuring it out.
I did eventually hit the 25yd shot but it took about 5 more shots after I turned the camera off












One thing I will say is that these 4-strand 2040s are smokin' fast! I know you can't see it in the video but one of the shots took out the side of one of the cans filled with water and didn't knock it over. With 1/2" steel that's movin'!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

In between the rains here is my second session.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> In between the rains here is my second session.


I'd say you've about got it down!








I like the "stand a bunch of cans on a platform" type videos. I think they're more interesting than shooting at one can in a catchbox. Also I think it's more of a challenge since you can't just find one way to shoot and do it over and over again. Your vids like this are why I made my first couple in this series that way. I imagine at some point I'll do a target shooting vid with the Chalice, but not yet.
I picked up a 7-10 split shooting cans on a platform today. Hit the very outside of one and it went clear across the table and took out another one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> Second video, horrible picture quality. I guess I'll have to go back to my other camera since I can't even tell what's going on in this video.
> Getting better, feeling more comfortable with the Chalice, figuring it out.
> I did eventually hit the 25yd shot but it took about 5 more shots after I turned the camera off
> 
> ...


Looks like a good shooting session to me MJ. The Chalice looks like it is cooperating well with your Style of shooting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

MJ, Are we a total of 5 who have taken the 1 shooter 1 month Pledge? Just 5, Is that all?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd really like to take part in this one but I start getting withdrawal symptoms just thinking about not being able to shoot with all my favorites for that long. yeeeesh!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> MJ, Are we a total of 5 who have taken the 1 shooter 1 month Pledge? Just 5, Is that all?


Looks that way!
Oh well. I don't know if any measurable results will come of it since it seems to be mostly you and me and you're already a pretty much flawless shooter. Maybe more people will sign up/post some videos over the weekend. Oddly enough I usually have more shooting time during the week than I do on the weekend.
Glad you and wd40 are diggin' the concept, anyway!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am afraid to say that I am going to have to bail out on this project for the time being. Granted I have basically been using only one sling shot for the past month, The custom slingshot Flippinout made and sent to my folks place during my vacation, and I have shown drastic improvements. I am just having problems recording consistent data. I am basically new to this, so I am still figuring out my "thing". I know I love OTT shooting and I tend to enjoy shooting 4.5mm bb's. I am just inconsistent with my band set up, and I think that is a variable that would 'taint' the purpose of this experiment. I am currently trying 1/2 wide bands @ 7" pouch to fork, and it seems like that suites me, but I am also trying OTT with tubes.

Another whining excuse I have, I don't seem to be having luck when it comes time to make a video. My last couple attempts at recording, my bands broke, and my magnet popped out my pouch (which makes it hard for me to load the bb's on







)

I will get into the swing of things in the near future, I have a couple more shooters coming, and I would like to review them OTT, so after that I will contribute to the 'cause'.

LGD or Mr. Excuses


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not a video guy yet. But I am participating. The choice to change form is proving tuff at the start. But I still have flashes of brilliance. The goal for this month is consistentcy. I'm hoping the discipline to stick to one and only one will pay off


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I have chosen the Chalice as well. To go with one slingshot I thought I would down size my target as well.
View attachment 9436
You can see it's bout half the size of a can. It's a piece of aluminum scrap I found in the shop I put some paint on so I could see it better. I don't know if I will see much improvement as I don't get to shoot that much lately. If my shooting doesn't get jinxed by thinking about the camera I'll make a video today.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've shot 50, 8mm lead ball today outside. It has been years I haven't shot lead with a slingshot, use to cast hundreds of them before. Better than rocks, easier to grip. I'm getting there, pop can at 15ft no aiming. Still missing the can many times but I got 3 hits in a row as an encouragement, I'm back on 4 strands but with a tad longer draw.

I've got 100, 15mm marbles I'm going to shoot tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sooooo... I said "one slingshot for a *week*", right?
Like Dayhiker said-








I can almost hear my Hammermil calling to me...
Shot a bit more with the Chalice today, maybe 50-60 shots. I still feel like I can't really shoot it. From 25' I hit consistently 90% on the little 8oz steel can in my catchbox. From 35' it drops to 50% or so and the shots are all over the place. Maybe it's like Yoda said, "No different. Only different in your mind!", but I can't seem to figure it out from any farther away than what feels like spitting distance.
Raining now and I have to go to work in half an hour so probably no more shooting today.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Today I got to shoot, Still using the fs-1. I shot pretty well today. Tomorrow I will record a video. Tubes are still going strong.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope to record a session Sunday provided all things all goes well and no rain.

Well it rained.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Another "video diary" for the one for a month deal.
Shooting better! As corny as it sounds, I think one of the things that's making a difference is going from an "I'd like to" attitude to an "I'm going to" attitude. One is passive, one is active. Not trying to start a self-help session, but I do think attitude counts.
Back to my old camera with HD. I like videos you can actually see!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

MJ, those 1/2 inch are hard hitting I like the sound turned way up loud, you are shooting with ease now. and your form is grace with more confidence in your shooting.

Hope to get one in today but it does not look like it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting! Maybe I will line cans up for my vid today ....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the best I could do under the circumstances partly due to crappy weather.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> MJ, those 1/2 inch are hard hitting I like the sound turned way up loud, you are shooting with ease now. and your form is grace with more confidence in your shooting.
> 
> Hope to get one in today but it does not look like it.


Yeah, I was thinking about the sound they make on al AL can today. Not a "ping" like 3/8" but a "WHAP!". That can I hit twice without it falling over was completely blown out in the back when I picked it up.
I really like the new form! Feels much more natural and adaptable than the old face anchor. I was more accurate the other way but it was very limiting. I'll get back to the accuracy level I was at soon and surpass it, I think. Liking the Chalice more and more every day!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I did three takes today trying to hit a can from 50 yards with the FS-1 and didnt get it done. I was missing so close but couldnt hit the thing. I probably put 400 shots through the fs-1 this weekend. Tubes are still looking fine. I will put a video of some regular shots soon.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A BB shooting session today. I need lots of work shooting BBs. BBs are very difficult to gain control over and this video show the difficulty in obtaining 10 hits on 10 cans at 33 feet. Have not yet be able to get 10 hits every time so I will be working on this during this month. Now one thing that has helped me to shoot better with BBs is to put the zinc coated BBs into white vinegar and this gives them a gripp in the pouch for better stay placement and if they are propelled with a good seat in the pouch it does make a positive difference. You will notice how the BB looks like it might be a lead ball. I hope to improve because there are benefits to shooting BBs such as cost and if they should fall and hit something they should not then there will likely be no damage unlike 3/8 or 1/2 inch steel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Another shooting session, using GumBalls for ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> Sooooo... I said "one slingshot for a *week*", right?
> Like Dayhiker said-
> 
> 
> ...


I will recomend something for me but you shoot on the side, when I am shooting straight on you know that I turn the pouch on it's side but to prevent a drop I also will tweak the pouch up with my thumb several degrees to compensate for heavy ammo. It works.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Having more fun now! I actually don't even want to pick up any of my other slings. After the initial warm up period the concept has really taken hold and now I want to see how far I can take it. I guess I shouldn't have been so suprised by the rocky start since I was basically trying to learn a new form and new ammo along with revisiting a slingshot I haven't used much in a couple months.
It's all starting to gel now.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Would like to see some more can action, I do love the sound of a connecting prjectile to a can, any can. It does not look to good outside but I would like to get a video in today.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> Another "video diary" for the one for a month deal.
> Shooting better! As corny as it sounds, I think one of the things that's making a difference is going from an "I'd like to" attitude to an "I'm going to" attitude. One is passive, one is active. Not trying to start a self-help session, but I do think attitude counts.
> Back to my old camera with HD. I like videos you can actually see!


You have so many quotable comments in that video..

I especially loved " I am going to try the long shot again because..... it's my video"

Great Job, MJ,,,

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Well here goes my sorry session for the day. How many times can I miss?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I still Suck at shooting with BBs.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Darrel when you hit the can stop shooting at it and go to the next one


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Darrel when you hit the can stop shooting at it and go to the next one


OK!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I may need a medical exemption for this. The pointer finger on my left hand is seriously painful and numb. It has gotten much worse the last couple of days and I think it is the way the black palm thunder presses just above the big knuckle. The pain is below that point extending to the tip. I must be pushing on a nerve and don't want to do any serious damage. Probably have to give it a rest for a couple of days to see if the sling shooting is the cause. Strange feeling...it hurts but is dead to the touch at the same time. It's amazing how a little loss of feeling can effect your dexterity for every day task. I will report latter after a short rest and hopefully a return to normal for my finger.

What a long boring post to say that after much improvement in the short time I've stuck to one ss I may have to give up the bpt....at least for a while.

Bummer!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

# 452, You may have to begin supporting the center handle part of the shlingshot with your thumb so this does not happen again. Also what about a piece of foam to slip right over the finger to cushion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes!
Do what you got to do, man. No need to push it too far. Maybe a little rest and/or a tweak to the form will clear it up.
As for me, I'm still inching towards mediocraty with the Chalice. Pretty frustrating how I'll make a little progress and then slip back to spraying shots all over the catchbox. Forget target shooting! I'd be lucky to score a 15 on the pocket predator contest right now.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I shoot sideways and index finger and thumb rest high on their respective forks as the main support. The foam is a good idea. I'll most likely try that. I'm not 100% sure the cause is the ss but I Think it is.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been trying to adjust form but to this point it had not helped. I have no discomfort when shooting. I'm just going to chill a few days and see what happens. If/when the withdraw symtoms get too bad will be the time I would have to start this plan over with a different ss. Thanks.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

M_J said:


> Yikes!
> Do what you got to do, man. No need to push it too far. Maybe a little rest and/or a tweak to the form will clear it up.
> As for me, I'm still inching towards mediocraty with the Chalice. Pretty frustrating how I'll make a little progress and then slip back to spraying shots all over the catchbox. Forget target shooting! I'd be lucky to score a 15 on the pocket predator contest right now.


I think I've been making pretty steady improvement.....which encourages longer shooting sesions....which makes me want to keep shooting even though my finger is going numb....which is why I'm seriously frustrated right now.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Swith to single narrow flatbands and not to short so that there is lttle resistance and thus little pressure on that part of the finger. My flatbands are 1/4 inch wide and 8 inches from tie to tie and I can still shoot up to 3/8 steel at 33 feet just fine.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

shooter I get the same thing but on my thumb. I can't say what's happening with you but mine is in the release. I get kind of lazy and lose my train of thought sometimes.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

dgui said:


> Swith to single narrow flatbands and not to short so that there is lttle resistance and thus little pressure on that part of the finger. My flatbands are 1/4 inch wide and 8 inches from tie to tie and I can still shoot up to 3/8 steel at 33 feet just fine.


Another good idea. If the rest helps I'll probably start with single tubes and some sort of padding. Thanks.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Last night I stood in front of the mirror with the black palm thunder and determined the "elbow" of the fork is what was pushing on the nerve. So I used some worn out tubes (I have lots of worn out tubes) to wrap the upper fork so no "elbow" is seen. Just a nice rounded sweep. Took a few shots and I think this will do it. I'm still going to give it a break until my finger gets back to normal but I should be able pick back up on the bpt and continue on. Thanks for the great suggestions Dgui! I'll still go to a single tube per side just for extra protection but I'm pretty sure taking out the bend in the fork with solve it. As long as my finger heals I see I've managed to make a mountain out of a mole hill. Thanks for the common sense solutions Dgui!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It was another Crapp Shoot tonight.

And here's my Crappy BB Shooting Session.

http://youtu.be/BFGnDg4cwjw


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, so let me start by saying that I stepped off the reservation for a bit today, but it was for a good cause.
I was having yet another frustrating shooting session with the Chalice. Usually when that happens I will put down the slingshot that I've hit the wall with and pick up another one to sort of "cleanse the pallet". Then if I pick it up again great and if not great. But now I've commited myself to learning this one, so what to do?
The answer turned out to be "bend the rules".
I grabbed my SEAL Hunter and 10 shots worth of ammo. I wanted to see if I still shot better with it and if so, why. Turns out that I cant the slingshot diffenently than I have been doing with the Chalice. Ever since I started this experiment I'd been holding it at a full 90 degrees, which is something I haven't done in a while. Never really thought about since I'd been doing so much changing of form anyway. I did shoot the 10 shots with the SEAL much better than I had been. Very cofident that the shot was going where I intended and hit percentage was much better than usual.
After that I had to go and do the Dad thing all afternoon but when I got home I took the Chalice out to apply the lessons I thought I had learned.
I combined my longer "thumb down, knuckles up" draw with the way I hold the SEAL and it made all the difference in the world. Now I can aim the way I'm used to and things are really coming together. Now I think I can start making real progress.
Video to follow, tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

When I took the Pledge I took it like a Nazarite Vow and shot no other slingshots but I did shoot a Latex FlatBand but that is not really a slingshot so technically I did not violate the rules. Northern sent me a BamBoo PFS and now Tex sent me this natural pocket shooter and they are both crying out to me but I have resisted because of the oath and have not tainted myself with other slingshots. You must refrain from going after other slingshots and remain attached to only that one whichever one that is now, your switching slingshots like your living in Hollywood going through the revolving door of relationships and this has got to stop. No more cheating or it's over and I mean it this time.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

MJ:

"hey baby....I cheated on you but it was...um...um....for a good cause...now I know how to love you better"

Dgui:

"I cheated on you but it doesn't count because she doesn't have any legs"

the excuses you guys come up with! sheesh!

None of those sound as "totally understandable and holy" as

shooter:

"hey sweetheart. I don't want to cheat on you but it is medically necessary"

btw. At this point I'm still pure
.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> MJ:
> 
> "hey baby....I cheated on you but it was...um...um....for a good cause...now I know how to love you better"
> 
> ...


"doesn't have any legs"








We're a pretty weird bunch of guys, eh? Cheating on slingshots... jeez!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm on my second bandset!

Done a lot of marbles shooting (15mm approx) still at 15ft, moved to 25ft for a few shots but they were bad!

I'm getting use to the Dankung, this was my first time using loop bands. They wear at the tip, my pouch is still going strong!

Going to buy a few more Dankung, I've emailed them yesterday... Hope to get a reply soon, and will take the 1745 bands to try this time.

Still need practice to hit the cans intuitively. Still a few flyers....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Were All Guilty, Guilty, Guilty. Laughen Out Loud!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

p.s, I've made a little natural last week, haven't put bands on yet! I'm dying to try it!!!! A guava fork heat treated with oil and wax, polished with hot steel wool.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It's like a Free For All and everyone's Cheating Left and Right, gohead Play With It.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've left it at home.... Should be back in two weeks. I've brought my dankung romantic cup, 3 spare band sets pretied with new pouch and a bag of marble to play with.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> MJ:
> 
> "hey baby....I cheated on you but it was...um...um....for a good cause...now I know how to love you better"
> .


 "You got it all wrong, honey... she's a _therapist _"


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> I don't own a camera. I've only got one on my phone. If I succeed to hit something consistant, I'll try to get a vid.
> 
> Realistically, how long can someone learn intuitive? I'm asking myself if one month isn't too short?


Intuitive = muscle memory + limb co-ordination


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait I'm too busy having another Romantic Interlude with the coffee pot oh I mean slingshot.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I fear your chalice will have a fork band snap instead of the more gentle pouch bad snap in store for you.....not only cheating but also bragging about it to all your online friends







.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

There are more different slingshots being used in this thread than colors in a gum ball jar....yep there's a little cheatin going on


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You Got That Straight!  And the slapp may reach as far as the back of the head, Oh that would be a Sweet Slapp!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That's the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

dgui said:


> You Got That Straight!  And the slapp may reach as far as the back of the head, Oh that would be a Sweet Slapp!


And somehow getting knotted up got that extra ouch


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> There are more different slingshots being used in this thread than colors in a gum ball jar....yep there's a little cheatin going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way I'll be able to read or participate in this thread without hearing this in the background of my mind. Too funny.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> I don't own a camera. I've only got one on my phone. If I succeed to hit something consistant, I'll try to get a vid.
> 
> Realistically, how long can someone learn intuitive? I'm asking myself if one month isn't too short?


Intuitive = muscle memory + limb co-ordination
[/quote]
You should start to pick it up in a few sessions say a couple thousand rounds.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

More video shennanigans.
It seems like accuracy hasn't improved, but I'm standing farther away and shooting at laying down cans, so I guess it has.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Soda can for target 10 Shot 10 Hits at 33 feet with Original Pickle Fork Shooter 1/4 inch wide Tex Shooter FlatBands and BBs for ammo.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I was looking at the corner of fences I did not realize the can was on the floor,eyes have deceived me today

Great shooting once I figured what you were shooting at


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is my preference to shoot at a line of cans but the back is flooded today so I stuck on green soda can on dowel maybe I will dress it up with a white shroud to see it better. LOL and 13 paces is 33 feet for me. A short portly man. LOL again.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is another 10 shots 10 hits at 33 feet. Maybe this one can be seen better. If you use full screen you can see the can move as the BBs pass all the way through it.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UA12O7h-WH4


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

3rd Session Today. 10 Shots 10 Hits at 33 feet with BBs.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking good Darrell, I knew it was only a matter of time. Good shooting. I've been practicing with a sliced up Tennis ball suspended at 33", I shot my Flippinout today ( I have been shooting it for two months straight now) with 3/8 steel 36/50, getting better. The ball is a little less than 3" in diameter, very challanging target. I was using a wiffle golf ball but I am not ready for that small a target yet, only averaged 17 to 22 out of fifty. Practice, practice. I'll try to post a Video this week. Good thread MJ.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is great Philly, I will be looking for that video. I'm doing just a wee better with the BBs.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Darrell, congratulations on the 10/10 on the pop can! I'm still down around 6-7 with BBs. You doin' great.

A couple of weeks ago I was reading a traditional archery magazine and saw a neat idea. Fill a pop can with "Stuff" spray insulation and poke holes for 4 legs and a head. Make it into a 3D squirrel.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good shooting, guys!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

477 shot ticked for a set of bands on the Dankung romantic cup. 4 strands of 3x4mm squares. Broke at the tip!!! Pouch doing great, I think this will shoot many more.

I've shot steel balls of 6.5mm, all I can say is that they are harder to shoot than marbles.

Still targetting at 15ft with a 110mm disc this time, best I done was 7 in a row.

Will be home soon and hitting cans indoor with rubber erasers.

I've ordered a black palm thunder, a bat metal and a dankung general(normal version) and 10m of tubes! Already on the way, should get it in a fortnight ;-)

My toucan is still there, I shot may be 60 ammo. I just want to shoot it, but a few more days to go!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Still trying to hit 20 for 20 but just can't seem to get them all. There is still something I am not getting here with the BBs.

And really I still have not Cheated yet, not like you guys have, see, I have not shot the Natural that Tex sent to me, not yet.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Other than shooting BBs well there is another area that I need much work in and that is shooting at a target and hitting center. It has not been my practice to hit cans or other things on center but only to get the hit. So this morning I made 5 attempts to hit the center of a washer like previously done It was the center that got hit. However this is not a hit that I am use to doing deliberately. Coin hits yes but any where on the coin was fine so it is apparent that my shooting needs much work in this area of hitting on center. The video is a result of a practice session today with The Original Pickle Fork Shooter. So it's Back In The Saddle Again or it's a mistake. Ok, more than likely it's both. 
http://youtu.be/CKzcz9r8eow


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A question I would asked all intuitive shooters out there?

Say you have a can and you want to hit it, where to you place\point the shot?

Answer without thinking!?!?

I go for the centre. Well, my mind tells me to go for the centre!

How about you?

When aiming, I think differently! Is it me?

I found a way to correct my stray shots for intuitive shooting, it works for me. Actually, I trained my mind for a few hundred shots to think about a corridor to the target and got it to place that shot in that corridor.

This might not make sense unless you tried intuitive. Actually if you look at a background it is 'vast', at least for me. If you look at the target and think of it as a corridor from you to there, you are more focus. This is my opinion.

I'm almost sure that if I place my target in a corridor with walls on both sides I would increase my accuracy! I'm going to try it. Thinking of it you cannot shoot outside that corridor because of the walls, and the mind has this limit set!!!!

It's like you try running in a corridor and a football field. The mind has to set limits to run straight on an open field, I don't think you will be touching any walls if you were to run in a corridor with walls on both sides of you!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack, what a great thought. This I will try and maybe with this thought the center of a can or a coin can be the corridor. It has been my practice to take the whole target and not a single part of the target to be hit. Now the target can be hit but now it is which part needs to be struck.

Intuitively speaking my eye sees the whole target and not one thing else but now it can have a corridor leading right to it, I hope, I will try.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dgui, hope you succeed. I'm still far from being that accurate with a still target.

Just thinking that a moving target would be more difficult to visualise.

I'm going to try wingshooting after I get use to still target, just for fun.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

dgui said:


> And really I still have not Cheated yet, not like you guys have, see, I have not shot the Natural that Tex sent to me, not yet.


deny... deny.....deny

tisk....tisk

We still love you anyway.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

# 452 Thanks for the MERCY!

Here's a couple more shots and I'm still trying to get centered.

http://youtu.be/ugWZtVBMSAc


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Ughhhhh....I just started shooting my new modified hathcock target sniper with double therabands instead of my normal latex and a small pouch like the ones Flippinout sells with his frames and I'm shooting my normal 7/16 steel ammo. 
It's rigged TTF but I have always shot with OTT/OTF setup. This is a real challenge! 
The frame is fine and it fits and grips well, it's the bands and rigging that I'm not used to. I'm forcing myself to master this setup for august.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Ughhhhh....I just started shooting my new modified hathcock target sniper with double therabands instead of my normal latex and a small pouch like the ones Flippinout sells with his frames and I'm shooting my normal 7/16 steel ammo.
> It's rigged TTF but I have always shot with OTT/OTF setup. This is a real challenge!
> The frame is fine and it fits and grips well, it's the bands and rigging that I'm not used to. I'm forcing myself to master this setup for august.


That is Super, take the plunge and take the pledge and don't cheat.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> And really I still have not Cheated yet, not like you guys have, see, I have not shot the Natural that Tex sent to me, not yet.


 You're a stronger man than I!
I could resist shooting my own collection for a while, but not this. Call it "the homewrecker":








Got it from Jim on Saturday, couldn't _not _shoot it! Maybe this one will evolve into my "only" slingshot (and it just might, it's amazing!) but it will be by a natural process, not by force like I was trying to do with the Chalice.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

M_J said:


> And really I still have not Cheated yet, not like you guys have, see, I have not shot the Natural that Tex sent to me, not yet.


 You're a stronger man than I!
I could resist shooting my own collection for a while, but not this. Call it "the homewrecker":








Got it from Jim on Saturday, couldn't _not _shoot it!

[/quote]

There is only so much temptation a man can stand... and "the homewrecker" seems to far exceeded


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim's SlingShots are the absolute finest Eyes have yet to behold. I'm certain your shooting will grow by leaps and bounds and we shall be watching.

And I'm yet still trying to improve with my PFS. We shall see if this can happen.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm shooting better than I have in weeks already. I believe there's no such thing as an "accurate slingshot" but there certainly are great designs and this is one of them.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> I'm shooting better than I have in weeks already. I believe there's no such thing as an "accurate slingshot" but there certainly are great designs and this is one of them.


There can be no doubt.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have not posted any progress lately either. Mostly because I'm supposed to be taking it easy and second because I'm amoung the shamed that didn't make it a month without cheating (at least I can admit it DGUI







).

What I did was shoot a few diff slings to see if any felt better to my numb finger. I took 5 or 6 shots with each and all felt aprox. the same. So I'm still shooting the black palm thunder only a little at a time. If anything....my finger is getting worse not better. My shooting is improving again after a bit of a slump. I find that when I'm in these slumps and look at my form in the mirror it is easy to pick up the source of my inconsistentcy. Lately its been a canting or shooting the sling thinking it is perfiectly square when it isn't.

I've found what I think is a permanent solution to this. Remember a little while back I was adding a pronouced flip to my shot that feels more like a throw sometimes. I've determined that when shooting tubes that if I first point the butt of the sling at the target and aquire my anchor, then slowly (at least for now) rotate the sling to the shooting position, when the bands FIRST line up on top each other the sling is square and then release and continue motion and flip towards the target. I find that if I put the sling out "square" and then draw the sling may or may not be in fact sqauare. One thing that used to help greatly before I started this new (for me) method was the method Bill Hays demonstrates in his shooting video of drawing low and then bringing the pouch and fork up together into the sight plane. It is much easier for me to see "not squareness" When the fork is not directly in front of my eye. It seems that the watching of the bands line up does this even better for me. If I were to continue to rotate the frame forward past the FIRST point of the bands being lined up the bands can still be lined up but the fork isn't square and therefore an errant shot. So when the bands FIRST line up the release begins.

This sounds awfully complicated but it realy insn't. It just takes a lot of words for me to explain the simple movement (I'm not a writer). There is alot of motion to the shot but my results have been outstanting with very little shooting. I've been hitting my gallon jug lids at 25ft 7-9 out of ten for the last 4 days. Only shooting about 50 rounds a day. The bonus is the added power the flip gives. Also I find that even without a flip a perfectly square frame at release seems to add a bunch of power (at least with the dankung and tubes) over having even the slightest cant to the frame.

I take about 10 shots a day with a small board cut (looks like a 5 year old made it) but what is supposed to be dragon master's "pinky hole Y" from the shared desing forum. This is tubed up with single 2050 tubes just tied over the top like bands. This is even more accurate than the bpt for me but the point is the same shooting motion works with multiple slings.

I quess the "aimers" have more of a issue with a perfectly square fork because of the fact that some "point" on that fork or band is used as a front sight. If the front sight is not in the same place every shot the shots are not consistent.

I know......I know....I need to get off my butt and figure out how to make a video for verification and because It's much better to show what I'm talking about then to to try to write about it. I'll work on it over my next couple of weekends and try to figure it out. Sorry for the long post.

Is there any purity left on this thread?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been shooting one sling almost exclusively for two months now, Nathans Flippinout. I have just posted a separate thread and video but felt that everyone following this post might enjoy this here.
Philly

http://www.youtube.com/user/pgu876#p/u


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, I am a Full Fledged Cheater and here's the Proof.

http://youtu.be/N_X31sUom9M


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> I have not posted any progress lately either. Mostly because I'm supposed to be taking it easy and second because I'm amoung the shamed that didn't make it a month without cheating (at least I can admit it DGUI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not One Shred .


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

dgui said:


> OK, I am a Full Fledged Cheater and here's the Proof.
> 
> http://youtu.be/N_X31sUom9M


Oh no......we pushed him over the edge. Nice shooting. Great looking natural.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

philly said:


> I have been shooting one sling almost exclusively for two months now, Nathans Flippinout. I have just posted a separate thread and video but felt that everyone following this post might enjoy this here.
> Philly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pgu876#p/u


Nice!


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

My 30 days are up...









The bad part about having only one slingshot is what to do if it breaks.
Think I'd be in serious trouble if something happened to 'Blue'

I used to keep a extra one strung up for other people to play with.
Seems like every time I got it out, the bands would need replacing.
I eventually got tired of maintaining 2 of them.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I'm out







with this new custom that I have built, the hathcock will have to be shelved while i continue testing the new frame.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Month is over for me!

15ft, shooting o.k intuitive. Best I've done is 9 pop cans in a row.

I tried 20ft a few times. Best I've done is 5 pop cans in a row.

Reach my Tamarind Natural, aimed! Missed the can 5 times before getting a hit!

I've lost completly my markers. I need to go slow in front of a mirror to see. My way doing intuitive is, I fix the pouch and move the fork forwards pointing it and let go.

When aiming, I fix the fork and then pull the pouch backwards to an anchor and adjust.

When Intuitive shooting, I've noted that my anchor point is not the same and not fixed. It automatically adjust itself.

p.s Forgot to add, when I tried intuitive with my Tamarind natural, I could hit the can equally good compared to my romantic cup.

I've got a new Guava and other new dankung to try. I just want to spend more time with my Toucan, going to relfix those latex cap bands on for a shoot.


----------

